# Mark Klebofski (''markkleb'', ''MKmods'') has passed away.



## PeteK (Mar 18, 2011)

I wanted to notify people in the Computer Modding community that my brother Mark Klebofski passed away on March 4th.  Computer Modding was a major part of his life and I know he greatly enjoyed the people he met through his various endeavors.  A website -- www.mkmods.com – has been created which includes his obituary, celebration/service information, a note section to share thoughts with Mark’s family and donation information for the Washoe High School computer lab.  On behalf of my brother, thank you for being a part of his life.  If you have thoughts or memories you would like to share about Mark, please use the website.  His family would greatly appreciate them.  If possible, please pass this information to those who knew my brother.  Thank You!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 18, 2011)

This MKmods has passed? he was a GREAT case modder


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 18, 2011)

.... I'm at a loss for words... He was an amazing modder and a great person that I had the pleasure of talking to several times here on the forum.  He will be missed....


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 18, 2011)

What? No...

MK was a great fella. He helped me loads when i first started Modding. If this is true, it's a grim day.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 18, 2011)

dam , can't believe it . was just talking about him the other day. brilliant friendly guy who could not help out more if he tried . my thoughts are with you and the rest of family . may he rest in peace .


----------



## JATownes (Mar 18, 2011)

No way!  MK will be missed very much.  He gave me some really great info a time or two.  A great loss to the community at large.


----------



## cheesy999 (Mar 18, 2011)

MoonPig said:


> If this is true, it's a grim day.



agreed, seems to have happened really fast as well, his profile says he last logged on on the 19th


----------



## Steevo (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, this is bad. He setup my current system, very well, a few years ago. A amazing guy and a nice person, I was able to talk to him on the phone a few times while he was modding my stuff. 



RIP man.



Does anyone know about his family? Are they holding up?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2011)

May the knowledge he shared live on in the memories of those lucky enough to have earned it and may his Mods stand the test of time. 

RIP Mark Klebofski


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This MKmods has passed? he was a GREAT case modder



Yes, you are right, unfortunately it's him.
I've left my words on the site.
Bad end to a good day


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 18, 2011)

wow can't believe mkmods is gone. I always looked forward to his moddign threads to watch the transformation, never a detail left untouched. 

any one know how old he was or why he passed? The obituary doesn't say.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/rgj/obituary.aspx?n=mark-klebofski&pid=149400245

The C word (Cancer). Aw man. This is why I respect crunchers/folders.

I offer you and your family my deepest condolences, Pete.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 18, 2011)

What? Really? 


This is just depressing. He even helped me quite a bit when I first started here...


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this sad news, my thoughts go out to his family and friends...

Mark was a brilliant modder who was always willing to lend a hand and give advice to others who needed it...R.I.P.


----------



## Dia01 (Mar 18, 2011)

Terrible news, thoughts are with his family and friends.


----------



## PeteK (Mar 18, 2011)

*Follow-Up*

Hi All,

I appreciate the kinds words about my brother.  As I mentioned in the initial post, the Modder community was a great joy for him!  Based on several responses, I realized the website was incomplete.  Thus I have added Mark's age - 51 and a current photo.  Thanks again!


----------



## ERazer (Mar 18, 2011)

no words, just gonna pray


----------



## cdawall (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn he was a great guy. Best wishes to the family


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2011)

My thoughts and condolences go out to you & your family PeteK. From the interaction and conversations I had with him, he was a class act. I'm glad to have been able to share part of my life with him no matter how insignificant (I bought some really old RAM from him & conversed, like many about modding).


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I haz a sad...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 18, 2011)

srsly....WTF

R.I.P

you helped alot


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 18, 2011)

Damn, TPU has lost someone that truely was a asset to the comunity. RIP MK


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 18, 2011)

wow. damn sad. his last activity....

Last Activity: Feb 19, 2011 01:14 PM

he was building that tribute case which i guess he never was able to finish.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 18, 2011)

My deepest condolences to you and your family, I have known your brother for some time through these forums, he was a genuine honest guy with a real love for all of this, he will be sadly missed, not just by me but I am sure by all those that had the honour of knowing him.


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 18, 2011)

Thankyou for letting us know Pete.
Everyone please leave a note on the website and leave your e-mail address, it's likely you will be contacted by Jeanette.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 18, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> This MKmods has passed? he was a GREAT case modder



 I'm speechless.

My deepest condolences. May he rest in peace.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 18, 2011)

sad day man. . . . . . . . . 

"prays for him" I'm sorry for your loss, your brother was a very nice person.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 18, 2011)

sorry to hear. rip and my condolences to his family ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2011)

Man, I can almost remember the last phone call that we had. Even the last pm he wrote to me. Telling that he was fighting hard trying to beat it. He Told myself and one other about what was going on. 

I'll all ways cherish the phone calls that we had, and the pm's we went threw..

Pete, whenever you do the memorial, like to send something..


----------



## Chryonn (Mar 18, 2011)

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 18, 2011)

I had no idea he was even sick. He guided me through my first liquid cooling build. I owe him for that help. Guys like him make the world a better place. He will be missed.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 18, 2011)

man..first nate dogg and now MK your family will be in my prayers


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 18, 2011)

my deepest condolences..
he was a great guy...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2011)

DaedalusHelios said:


> I had no idea he was even sick. He guided me through my first liquid cooling build. I owe him for that help. Guys like him make the world a better place. He will be missed.



He never wanted anyone to know that he was sick... In his words... "I don't want people to fill sorry for something that can't be really helped. I want people to enjoy what I do/did. Not to feel it was a from someone "dying"."

I to owe him one for what he's done. One of the greatest guys I knew. Even if some didn't understand/get where it was coming from.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 18, 2011)

Son of a bitch!!! WTH? Really? 

So young to be taken so Earlie in life... I pray for the family in this tragic time. 

God Bless


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 18, 2011)

Mkmod you will be missed

You helped me setup my first crossfire setup and helped me RMA when I broke it

51 was way too soon


----------



## djisas (Mar 18, 2011)

I was one of his "close" friends here and in another place, we used to talk allot about moding and anime, i knew for a long while he had a serious health problem but I hopped he could get better, but it was a while since we last talked...

I miss Mark, he was a good Man...


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 18, 2011)

Mark was a great guy. We talked about designs for tech benches, but I never got around to having him build/mod it for me. He will be missed around here. Pete, I offer my condolences to you and the rest of his family.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 18, 2011)

WTF!?

That guy was awesome, he even bought a shity AMD mobo that I was selling on here (would have cost him more in shipping to get it sent over to the states than the board itself) simply because I told someone to use tin-snips to cut out some metal on the side panel and that I learnt it from MK.

WOW. I am shocked I really am.


----------



## jjnissanpatfan (Mar 18, 2011)

Mkmod's will never be forgotten. He was a great guy, my prayers for the family.


----------



## {uZa}DOA (Mar 18, 2011)

Best wishes sent.. 

R.I.P. MK


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow this fucking blows, I have been frequenting TPU since 2005 (yes I have  )  and MKmods among others always stood out to me for his posts and awesome work. May his family find some kind of peace through this hard period and may he be truly at peace and modding his ass off upsstairs, RIP MKmods 

I raise my glass to you man


----------



## xman2007 (Mar 18, 2011)

RIP MK man my thoughts go out to your family.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 18, 2011)

RIP.  I didnt really get to talk with him much tbh but we did joke about me visiting the U.S and stopping over with a few beers n having him mod a nice case for me.  this is a really sad day.


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like I've lost a friend. He was one of those guys that  just made you feel like a friend instantly. 

What little interaction I ever had with the man, it was obvious he was a quality person through and through. He will be missed, by many people he's never even met in person. I am absolutely sure of it. My heart goes out to your family. Cancer's a dirty SOB. It's taken far too many lives from us.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 18, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family. He was a great guy and a great modder. He will be missed but not forgotten. 

R.I.P.


----------



## mullered07 (Mar 18, 2011)

RIP Mark, my thoughts and condolences go out to your family at this time of need


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 19, 2011)

RIP. He was a pretty cool guy and an epic case modder.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Mar 19, 2011)

mkmods - you were a nice guy - you reached out to, and made time to help, many people - you will be remembered


----------



## MT Alex (Mar 19, 2011)

I often think of his signature when I'm out in my shop:  "Buy tin snips FIRST!"  Wise words.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Mar 19, 2011)

May he rest in peace and I wish his family well. He was a great well of information learned through experience and always tried to help members here out.


----------



## trt740 (Mar 19, 2011)

Man great guy !!!!!! Man I am so sad man.....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2011)

i didnt recognise the name, but once i saw 'MKMods' 'oh crap' was what came to mind.


Sorry for your loss, pete.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes tin snips... whenever I look at mine, I shall remember him. He pointed them out to me, he inspired me. 

Damn what a loss. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 19, 2011)

Deepest condolences. You will be missed.


----------



## PeteK (Mar 19, 2011)

*Thank you again!*

In addition to the many kind words and remembrances, we have received several inquiries regarding  the sending of gifts to Mark’s service/celebration in April.   I and my family appreciate the kind gesture.   Firstly, know that the wonderful response in honor of Mark is already the best gift we can receive.   And I know Mark would be overwhelmed by this outpouring of appreciation from the Modding community.  However, for those still wanting to do something, please be aware that we have set up a donation fund in Mark’s name for the Washoe High School Computer Lab -- near Mark’s home in Reno.  (See www.mkmods.com for more details.)  Mark greatly valued teaching/mentoring and it is our feeling that helping others with their learning and education in his honor would have been most satisfying to him.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of MK's passing.  I always enjoyed his threads on modding.  RIP MKMods.


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 19, 2011)

There will be many sad days to come in the community with Mark's passing.

Thank you Mark for your inspirational work and all the generous and patient help you provided us over the years. We will miss you.

Rest in peace and God bless


----------



## Loosenut (Mar 19, 2011)

Bump - More people need to be made aware


----------



## Yukikaze (Mar 19, 2011)

Oh man. This was really unexpected! I love Mark's work, he was an amazing modder.

I wrote a note to his family on the page...

"Buy tin snips first".

*sigh*


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow... I talked to mark a lot and even got his number at one point and bugged him about power supplies for about an hour!! He was an awesome guy and he truly will be missed. I am truely sorry for your loss.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 19, 2011)

This realy sucks ,Such a great loss to mankind.MK was always a "Giver" and not a "Taker",a rarity in this day and age.
You will be missed MK!


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 19, 2011)

OMG this is just awful news!!!!! I had many conversations with Mark through PM's about modding and what not. Oh man, this just brings tears to my eyes

Battling a serious illness can be very bad, and one thing that we can all believe is that he is in a much better place now. With all the help he gave freely, he is probably the lords "right hand man!!!" 

God Bless you Mark for being the most awesome person you were my friend. MK will be dearly missed in this community


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 19, 2011)

A post that Mark loved


----------



## stinger608 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> A post that Mark loved



Yep I agree CS. Of course THIS was one of his favorite threads


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

That is one of my favorite threads..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2011)

oh boy.... 

he will be missed. 

 to you mark


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 20, 2011)

I feel that we should have something in the forum dedicated to Mark. Hes put too much into the community here to just be forgotten. there has to be something we can do. maybe sticky something. I dont know. but at the same time i dont want people to forget who he was and what he did. sorta like an engraved plaque -- but obviously you cant hang one of them on the interwebs


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I feel that we should have something in the forum dedicated to Mark. Hes put too much into the community here to just be forgotten. there has to be something we can do. maybe sticky something. I dont know. but at the same time i dont want people to forget who he was and what he did. sorta like an engraved plaque -- but obviously you cant hang one of them on the interwebs



Threw some PM's and talks. We'll have something via "gear" tribute in his name. Mailman, pete, and w1z has agreed to go on it.

Also, 
I'm thinking that I'm going to tribute my case in his name.. Throw a thread out there in the next two days on maybe that or filling the seat he left for the tribute case..


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 20, 2011)

When Mark first started posting, I had this feeling he was one of my uncles.  Not just the wise man who you could swear in front of, but my real Uncle Mark K.  After I did a little looking, I found out he was in Reno, and my uncle Mark is in NY.

Even though he was not my real uncle, I thought of him as Uncle Mark.  Pete and family, you have my thoughts and prayers.

Dickie


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 20, 2011)

WOW, I missed this and I can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!  Mark was just such a great guy, I even spoke to him for nearly an hour on the phone once, felt like we had known each other all our lives.  Just hope he's resting happily now and wish his family the best!


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 20, 2011)

This is very sad 
I loved his mods. Never really talked to him though...
RIP MK, God is now having you mod his cases


----------



## scaminatrix (Mar 20, 2011)

The best way that people can help at the moment is through the page:
http://www.mkmods.com/obituary.html


> To honor Mark and his love for teaching Computer Modding, a donation fund has been established for the Washoe High School Computer Lab.  Please send any gifts in Mark’s name to:  Washoe High School, 777 W. 2nd Street, Reno, NV  89503  Attn: Janet Peraldo.


I hope Jeanette doesn't mind me posting this, it's from an e-mail:


> Thanks Sam --
> Mark was very attached to a neighbor.  Mark mentored him to do some moding, develop interest in computers, motivation,  etc.  This young man was over at Marks house almost daily and whenever Mark called for assistance.  (toward the end Mark was not able to get out of bed and welcomed the assistance and visits from this young man).  This neighbor goes to a school in Reno (right next to Sun Valley where Mark lived) -- that is not one of the financially advantaged schools.  Their computer lab needs computers and financial assistance.   Peter has put the information on Marks web site in case people might have wanted to donate to a cause in Marks name.   If a collection/donation is gathered it would be so very welcomed to help many students.



This is a great idea, and no doubt what Mark would have wanted. I know there are some of us that can't contribute financially (me included) so I'd be able to contribute towards an MKmods rig. But, if anyone can help financially, the school computer lab will benefit massively.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> The best way that people can help at the moment is through the page:
> http://www.mkmods.com/obituary.html
> 
> I hope Jeanette doesn't mind me posting this, it's from an e-mail:
> ...



Mark talked about that kid a lot. Tried a few times a year to get "lan" parties together just so people could learn and play. 

Next pay I'll be adding to the fund..


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 20, 2011)

RIP MKmods.



Cold Storm said:


> A post that Mark loved



lol the "older than 30" faction of the Anime Nation was in disbelief then


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> RIP MKmods.
> 
> 
> 
> lol the "older than 30" faction of the Anime Nation was in disbelief then



I stand by this to this day.




Cold Storm said:


> the three Aged, but well known, animenatics:
> 
> TheMailMan78, Mkmods, & Namslas90
> 
> May we be able to know the things that they know.


----------



## horik (Mar 20, 2011)

Sad news,may he rest in peace and condolences to his family.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 20, 2011)

Very very sad. My time spent talking case mods, life and everything else with you will be missed. The custom AMD case you designed for me will be retired and kept as a tribute to your mastery. My thoughts are with the family. MKmods will not be a name that will fade with time. Sleep well my friend.


----------



## PeteK (Mar 20, 2011)

*Thoughts...*

I have been reading the posts and am still amazed by the response (including the post by Cold Stone of the Birthday Card I made for Mark).  I never realized just how much he shared or how much broader the conversations were (beyond modding).  I have no experience with Forums and apologize for any breaches of etiquette in my notes.  But I want to say Thanks for truly being a "family" to my brother!  He always spoke very highly of you -- but I never fully understood how special a group he was a part of.  Thank you for adding so much to his world and making his life that much better!


----------



## HUSKIE (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the notices mate.... SAD


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2011)

PeteK said:


> I have been reading the posts and am still amazed by the response (including the post by Cold *Stone* *Storm* of the Birthday Card I made for Mark).  I never realized just how much he shared or how much broader the conversations were (beyond modding).  I have no experience with Forums and apologize for any breaches of etiquette in my notes.  But I want to say Thanks for truly being a "family" to my brother!  He always spoke very highly of the you -- but I never fully understood how special a group he was a part of.  Thank you for adding so much to his world and making his life that much better!



I've been called worse 


He was very well liked at this site. With a lot of knowledge he shared threw my endless worklog, his build logs, other build logs, and the modding club house.


----------



## m4gicfour (Mar 21, 2011)

Cold Storm said:


> *He was very well liked at this site.* With a lot of knowledge he shared threw my endless worklog, his build logs, other build logs, and the modding club house.



That's an understatement.


----------



## qubit (Mar 21, 2011)

Damn, I'm really sorry to hear this.  

A sad day indeed.


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a true loss for all.


----------



## boomstik360 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, my thoughts are with the family  

Sad day


----------



## neoreif (Mar 21, 2011)

I surely appreciate how he touched other people's lives by giving them advices and help as evidenced by the many heartfelt comments here on TPU and on other sites! A last "Hurray" for a very helpful man! You would be missed Mark....


----------



## Frizz (Mar 21, 2011)

My condolences to Mark's family. I didn't know him personally, but looking at his mods and the responses from people here I can tell that he was beyond a great guy and a good modder.


----------



## scaminatrix (Apr 18, 2011)

Mark will never be forgotten.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 18, 2011)

condolences to his family.  it always seems that the better people of the world leave it first..


----------



## happita (Apr 18, 2011)

Ahhhh geez. That's really sad. I've seen the guy around here and there, always seemed like a real helpful and friendly guy. I never had the chance to meet or even talk to him. I bet I missed out on a lot 
RIP MKmods


----------



## Wile E (Apr 19, 2011)

I just now saw this thread. 

I am completely speechless. This has actually brought tears to my eyes. I knew he was ill, but I had always held out hopes that he would rebound and be back in the Anime Clubhouse chatting it up with us. He was truly a great, great man. One of the most caring individuals I have ever had the pleasure of talking to. He is greatly missed by us.

May you rest in peace, Mark.


EDIT: I think we should sticky this.


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2011)

Yet another reminder about how quickly life can change, or even end. Any of us could go any day. Time seems to drag on forever in the present, but in the past it seems to flash by in the blink of an eye. Let's try to live our lives unbound by regrets. 

MK was certainly a valued member of our community. We learned a lot from him, and I expect we will continue to learn from him.

Pete, don't be a stranger. I thank you for coming to us to let us know, but you don't have to leave it at that. Feel free to stick around...


----------



## Kreij (Apr 19, 2011)

I did not see this thread either.
Even though a month later, my heartfelt prayers and condolences to all his family and friends.

I did not know Mark, but from the responses in this thread there is something we can all ponder.
"It's not what we get out of life, but what we put into it."

Mark seemed to take that to heart. God bless.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 23, 2011)

sorry to hear that I I feel for you. I  recently lost my grandmother and my 6 year old cousin this month


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Can't believe the news, looking at the case mod in my sig and seeing his posts in there, very helpful guy. But now that I search for his case mod threads, they seem gone, they use to have tons of posts, amazing builds, would be sad to know they are just gone


----------



## theJesus (Apr 23, 2011)

I can't believe I didn't know about this until just now.  I didn't really know him beyond a few forum replies back and forth on occasion, but he was a great guy.  When I used to be more active here, his mod threads were always my favorite and I would constantly check them for updates.  It's amazing to think how many people he inspired.


----------



## Marineborn (Apr 23, 2011)

i didnt find out till this morning, im sorry for your loss. you dont really know how much people really mean to you until they are gone, i should have known something was up when he hadnt been on steam for 63 days, i am sad. you will be missed mods


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 24, 2011)

thats kinda sad when one of inspiring person be gone
yeah we would realize that someone mean so much when he's already gone
but however his inspiration will live through us and he would be remembered of it
may rest in peace Mark..


----------



## SaiZo (Apr 25, 2011)

I never knew of him as a person, but from reading - he must have been a great guy. Sad to hear what has happend. I do know about that Lego computer case, just did not know that was he who made it.. in my eyes he was a legend just for that.
Rest in peace.


----------



## Cuzza (May 1, 2011)

Oh man.. I have not been around here much lately but just read this news. Really sad, he really was a top guy who definitely inspired me. If God has a computer in heaven Mark will be helping him mod it. Peace brother.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2011)

jesus i cant believe i missed this. He was an amazing guy. My best go out to his family. I remember chatting with him for hours, not to mention our back and fourths with each others various projects always said something nice. As much as people can say this is the internet I considered him a friend. I will miss him very much. Cheers to you MK you are one hell of a guy.


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 16, 2011)

Sad to see the domain name at http://www.mkmods.com/ has expired


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 16, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sad to see the domain name at http://www.mkmods.com/ has expired



It is sad... Gotta remember to go back on go daddy Thursday.. It will live on! Just gotta place that bid.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 17, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Sad to see the domain name at http://www.mkmods.com/ has expired





Cold Storm said:


> It is sad... Gotta remember to go back on go daddy Thursday.. It will live on! Just gotta place that bid.



That is a shame!!! Does anyone know how to contact his family? 

the reason that I ask is that I would be more than happy to offer his family free hosting with my web host. It is the least that I can do for such an awesome man and all the help that he contributed to myself and this community. 

I just want to keep his memory alive


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 17, 2011)

stinger608 said:


> That is a shame!!! Does anyone know how to contact his family?
> 
> the reason that I ask is that I would be more than happy to offer his family free hosting with my web host. It is the least that I can do for such an awesome man and all the help that he contributed to myself and this community.
> 
> I just want to keep his memory alive



What I'm thinking is to buy it threw the "auction" and then keep it going.. That way if needed, I can throw it your way and have you do whatever with it. I don't know how they'd do it with him being gone..


----------

